# Mobile phones, UK to spain, Spain to uk



## rix

Does anyone know or have any infomation/experience using those simcards , where people from the uk could ring u in spain for free with i think no connection charge  does anyone know what im talking about?? lolz


----------



## EmmaLouUK

Well in my experiance, I had bad trouble when I was using a british sim in spain and my friends from the uk where calling me we were both getting charged so I invested in a spanish sim card and phone and it was the best thing I ever did, when my mum calls me from the uk when I am in spain she pays to call me and I dont pay anything but I'm not sure how true this is for everyone else but I have never been charged when I have been away and someone from the uk calls me. 

Hope this helps

Emma


----------



## rix

EmmaLouUK said:


> Well in my experiance, I had bad trouble when I was using a british sim in spain and my friends from the uk where calling me we were both getting charged so I invested in a spanish sim card and phone and it was the best thing I ever did, when my mum calls me from the uk when I am in spain she pays to call me and I dont pay anything but I'm not sure how true this is for everyone else but I have never been charged when I have been away and someone from the uk calls me.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Emma


hey 

thank for your reply, i currently have a spanish vodafone pay as u go sim , and its fine to call people in spain but being new and not knowing many people in spain its not much use to me, i would love to ring my friends and family at home from my mobile but it just costs alot especially if i want to ring a mobile in the uk. I came across this site, Spain Overview and i wondered if it is worth purchasing, it definetly is cheaper than vodafone, whether its worth it i have no idea.

cheers though 

rikki


----------



## EmmaLouUK

rix said:


> hey
> 
> thank for your reply, i currently have a spanish vodafone pay as u go sim , and its fine to call people in spain but being new and not knowing many people in spain its not much use to me, i would love to ring my friends and family at home from my mobile but it just costs alot especially if i want to ring a mobile in the uk. I came across this site, Spain Overview and i wondered if it is worth purchasing, it definetly is cheaper than vodafone, whether its worth it i have no idea.
> 
> cheers though
> 
> rikki


I have no experiance with the link you posted sorry, but yes it is very very very expensive to call a uk mobile even from a spanish number because you pay all the charges! The cheapest way is if you have access to the internet and your own laptop/pc is to talk to your friends via msn or even better Skype! its just too expensive to call from spain to uk via mobile >.< unfortunatly. I don't live in Spain yet but will be moving in 2 weeks but I do visit alot lol! I am also with Vodafone es lol their ok lol but I don't use my Spanish phone alot in the UK but it will get a beating when I get to Spain. I'm sure maybe someone else could give you more advice on this topic though.

Emma


----------



## rix

EmmaLouUK said:


> I have no experiance with the link you posted sorry, but yes it is very very very expensive to call a uk mobile even from a spanish number because you pay all the charges! The cheapest way is if you have access to the internet and your own laptop/pc is to talk to your friends via msn or even better Skype! its just too expensive to call from spain to uk via mobile >.< unfortunatly. I don't live in Spain yet but will be moving in 2 weeks but I do visit alot lol! I am also with Vodafone es lol their ok lol but I don't use my Spanish phone alot in the UK but it will get a beating when I get to Spain. I'm sure maybe someone else could give you more advice on this topic though.
> 
> Emma


aww thanks anyway, i use call cards for ringin home usually , about 5 euros gives me up to 50minutes to uk landlines but usually its using a public phone and at the moment its very cold and raining alot , its kinda hard to ring home standing in the rain lolz 

btw i advise warm, waterproof clothing lolz for now depending where in spain ur moving too, im in marbella and im soo cold atm

rikki


----------



## EmmaLouUK

rix said:


> aww thanks anyway, i use call cards for ringin home usually , about 5 euros gives me up to 50minutes to uk landlines but usually its using a public phone and at the moment its very cold and raining alot , its kinda hard to ring home standing in the rain lolz
> 
> btw i advise warm, waterproof clothing lolz for now depending where in spain ur moving too, im in marbella and im soo cold atm
> 
> rikki


I'm heading to Benidorm lol I'm used to the Spanish weather lol its better than what it is in Wales lol has been -4 some nights and it always rains lol so I'm good lol. Calling cards are a pain when you have to go to a public phone, if your gunna be staying 100% deffo see about getting a laptop and internet lol much cheaper and no standing in the cold and rain! Good Luck

Emma


----------



## decgraham

Google Mo-Call. I have a Vodafone PAYG sim but I signed up to Mo this summer. The tariff I’m on with Vodafone charges me 50 cents for a local call up to 59.9 minutes (Vitamina 60 x 1 24h) but I can then get connected to the UK via Mo to a landline for 2.5 pence a minute or Mobile at 20 pence a minute depending which network I am calling in the UK. I tried it this summer and whether I spoke to the UK for 5 minutes or 55 minutes I got charged 50 cents from Vodafone the other charge was based on the usage rates as I’ve mentioned above.

Also as EmmaLouUk mentions you can use Skype, they also do Skype on a mobile I belive too.


----------



## rix

decgraham said:


> Google Mo-Call. I have a Vodafone PAYG sim but I signed up to Mo this summer. The tariff I’m on with Vodafone charges me 50 cents for a local call up to 59.9 minutes (Vitamina 60 x 1 24h) but I can then get connected to the UK via Mo to a landline for 2.5 pence a minute or Mobile at 20 pence a minute depending which network I am calling in the UK. I tried it this summer and whether I spoke to the UK for 5 minutes or 55 minutes I got charged 50 cents from Vodafone the other charge was based on the usage rates as I’ve mentioned above.
> 
> Also as EmmaLouUk mentions you can use Skype, they also do Skype on a mobile I belive too.


hey the mo-call sounds interesting, im looking into it at the moment, it states i can download the software free to my mobile? are there any charges extra? how do i top up credit for the phone . do i still use vodafone top up?? It states 24p per minute, which is definetly much better than the euro a minute i spend making short calls lolz

So would there be any additional costs? and how does the credit work? thanks in advance

rikki


----------



## rix

rix said:


> hey the mo-call sounds interesting, im looking into it at the moment, it states i can download the software free to my mobile? are there any charges extra? how do i top up credit for the phone . do i still use vodafone top up?? It states 24p per minute, which is definetly much better than the euro a minute i spend making short calls lolz
> 
> So would there be any additional costs? and how does the credit work? thanks in advance
> 
> rikki


not to worry i just read the website, all i have to do is top up using their credit service 

cheers


----------



## decgraham

No problem, they give you Euros 3.50 free to start with too, good luck.


----------



## Burriana Babs

Why not use your computer to make phone calls to either land lines or mobile phones? That is what I do.


----------



## SteveHall

I have been in the telecom biz for 30 years and we are VERY close to having the answer. We have something that is 70% but I'd rather wait until I had the killer app, 

Watch this space


----------



## rix

hey people

babs, i would use my laptop but i dont have internet access in mi casa lolz  , thanks for the suggestion but i was looking for a way in which i could ring home conveniently in my apartment

steve, 70% close is close enough for me lolz, would you be able to let me know once it is in beta or something,

cheers


----------



## SteveHall

Sure, will. Hopefully by Friday we will have a definite date.


----------



## Callin

I always use online prepeid phone cards. It is really convinient when I am travelling or I need to mekr international calls. I discovered that some times rates of calling cards for mobile even cheaper then landline because of local access number. Currently more countris have local access with own rates.


----------



## jkchawner

just a thought if u buy a 3 skype phone which i brought all my family by the way. u can call each other for free anyway the phones are only about £30 and u just have to top up with a minimum of a tenner every 3 months. so why not buy two one for use in the uk and one for yourself. what a way to be able to call whenever u want for for as long as u want werever u want!
i swear by mine called home from ibiza every day for up to an hour a time great bit of kit.
go on 3's website and have a look.
then your always in instead of being tied to a pc
hope this helps u.
hopefully be moving to benidorm myself this coming year


----------



## jkchawner

*skype mobile*

3 - Mobiles - 3 Skypephone
theres the link or u can get them on ebay for around £30


----------



## Callin

jkchawner said:


> just a thought if u buy a 3 skype phone which i brought all my family by the way. u can call each other for free anyway the phones are only about £30 and u just have to top up with a minimum of a tenner every 3 months. so why not buy two one for use in the uk and one for yourself. what a way to be able to call whenever u want for for as long as u want werever u want!
> i swear by mine called home from ibiza every day for up to an hour a time great bit of kit.
> go on 3's website and have a look.
> then your always in instead of being tied to a pc
> hope this helps u.
> hopefully be moving to benidorm myself this coming year


You are right. Skype phone is most convinient, but you depend on Wi-Fi.
So prepaid cards are universal.


----------



## jkchawner

Callin said:


> You are right. Skype phone is most convinient, but you depend on Wi-Fi.
> So prepaid cards are universal.


no skype phones on 3 run through the network not wifi


----------



## Burriana Babs

Let me see if I understand this skype thing. If I buy a skype phone for myself and one for my son in the US then I can call him cheaply. Do I have to use it through the wifi I have set up for my computer? Does my computer have to be turned on to use it? Or does it work directly through the entry point for my wifi?


----------



## jkchawner

Burriana Babs said:


> Let me see if I understand this skype thing. If I buy a skype phone for myself and one for my son in the US then I can call him cheaply. Do I have to use it through the wifi I have set up for my computer? Does my computer have to be turned on to use it? Or does it work directly through the entry point for my wifi?


im not 100% sure if it will work for the usa you will have to check with 3 on the website. i no for a fact it works in europe i used mine in benidorm and ibiza with no problems at all. as for how does it work u just pick the mobile up and make a call using the skype button to any other skype number and its free. no conection to anything needed. just use the link on the website for your query and good luck hope it works for u. can u update if it does please.


----------



## Burriana Babs

Will let you know if and when I get the skype


----------



## Stravinsky

Burriana Babs said:


> Will let you know if and when I get the skype


This from SKYPE FAQ

Can I call emergency numbers in the US and Canada?
*
What does " US +1" ("DE +49", "GB +44") on the Prefix Selection button mean?*

I subscribe to both Skype Unlimited and Skype Pro. Since the latest Skype Pro subscription includes free calling benefits within US and Canada, can I cancel my Skype Unlimited subscription?

*Does the Skype Unlimited Calling plan cover calls to phones in US territories?*

No. The Skype Unlimited Calling plan is applicable in all 50 US states and Canada. US territories (such as American Samoa, Guam, Saipan, Puerto Rico, and the Virgin Islands) are not included in this plan.

*Would it be free to call cell phones of foreign countries while they are roaming within the US or Canada?*

No. Only calls to US or Canada phones and cell phones are covered under the Skype Unlimited Calling plan. Calls to other cell phones that are roaming within the US or Canada would be charged at normal SkypeOut rates.


----------



## jimjam30

rix said:


> Does anyone know or have any infomation/experience using those simcards , where people from the uk could ring u in spain for free with i think no connection charge  does anyone know what im talking about?? lolz


try buying an orange 5euro card from any of the phone shops it can be used to ring uk landlines and you get about 3hours talk time using the card to ring another mobile you get about an hour,ps you obviously need an orange sim card but it is well worth it to use the sim even for the 5 euro card


----------



## roniebabes

*Happy new year!!!*



rix said:


> Does anyone know or have any infomation/experience using those simcards , where people from the uk could ring u in spain for free with i think no connection charge  does anyone know what im talking about?? lolz


I recently changed my Spanish phone to Movistar. There is a particular tarrif whereby you can ring the UK at certain times, (see below) for a mere 15 cents per minute. This is the best solution I have found. This is for both UK landlines and mobiles - like you I started off using my UK phone, nightmare, then I went to Youiga but this is the best I have found.
All day Sunday & holidays plus from 2000-0800 Monday - Saturday.

All the best!!!!


----------

